# Anubias Nana



## locolobo (Mar 21, 2014)

Have 3 of them that have been banded to sandstone rocks for about a month now. I have arranged plastic plants around them to shelter form some of the light and they are growing and have attained a beautiful dark green color. The problem: the rubber bands are deteriorating and coming loose. The plants do not seem to be attaching themselves to the rocks. one of the plants has only one band holding one root and it has lifted mostly off the rock. Another still has more bands holding it but it too is somewhat floating off the rock surface. Do I need to band them back on and see what happens? I have no wood in this tank to attach them to.
Also, It looks like my T-5 light is losing light after only 3 months. I thought these things were supposed to be good for close to a year. I think it is an Aqueon fixture, relatively cheap one ($80 for a 48' 2 bulb fixture). Dont' kinow the bulb maker. Is there a particular bulb make that would be better than others?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

instead of using rubber bands use monofilament fishing line...
i have a lot of light fixtures...most of them are just plain old shoplights from home depot using T8 bulbs..i just use regular daylight bulbs..i forget , they are either 6500 or 6700K....the same goes for the 48" T5 fixtures i have..just regular daylight 6700K that i get for about $5.00 each..


----------



## locolobo (Mar 21, 2014)

OK, but this one is getting dim after only 3 mos. These are supposed to be good for over a year. I quote from a couple sources " Should last 2 years but will lose strength after 16-18 months" I figured I would get at least a year @ full output. Was hoping someone with more experience than myself could suggest a certain brand which has better life. I still have the T-8 that was on the original hood and can get t-8s @ daylight temp from Lowes. Have a 10,000k in it now that I was using to sprout garden veggies this spring. Got that from Lowes. 65-6700 should be better though.


----------

